# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  how long should a new fridge take to cool down?

## wozzzzza

i have a brand new 202 litre fridge that is empty.  how long should the fridge part take to cool down to 5 degrees?  i have had it switched on 3 hours and gone from 25 degrees to 15 degrees.  is this excessive?? on full cold setting as well.  freezer seems to be doing ok.

----------


## jago

Put a hotcup of tea in there and see if that works... :2thumbsup:

----------


## Black Cat

what's the weather like up your way? And what is the base temperature of the room the fridge is in?

----------


## Black Cat

Oh, and how often are you opening the door to check on progress?

----------


## jago

I'm being serious about the the tea or hot drink you want the compressor to start working at its max range by exchanging heat ....

----------


## wozzzzza

left door shut for hour, i would expect a fridge to be down to operating temperature by then??? or am i expecting too much???  outside temperature around 25 degrees in house, moderate humidity, 60%

----------


## Black Cat

A newly delivered fridge needs to stand for 24 hours before you turn it on (the tell you this does not apply to modern fridges, but it is a rule-of-thumb I still stick to). You really should give it a cup of tea as Jago suggests - it probably just needs something to work on ...

----------


## jago

make  sure that you have a sufficient air gap around the back as it needs to transfer heat to air ..check manual for recommended gaps. 
What brand is it ?

----------


## China

The instuctions that came with my fridge said to wait 24 hrs to come up to the set temperature, same goes if you change the temperature.

----------


## Ashore

At least 24 hours if not more . It has to cool all the insulation and most will go through a defrost cycle or two in that time as well 
If it hasn't got to temp after 48 hours check the thermostat setting (some fridges it's easy to get it wrong) and if that's ok call up your warranty and get a tech out :2thumbsup:

----------


## jago

So Wozzzza what happend over night did it cool?

----------


## president_ltd

bought a very expensive german-brand fridge that used R610 refrigerant with separate compressors for the ~450L fridge and ~450L freezer. 
it took about 5 hours to get both down to the default temperature settings (4 deg C for fridge, -18 for freezer). 
you may well find it "cools down quicker" with things inside the fridge/freezer as "cooling air" is not that easy to do!

----------


## watson

I reckon new fridges must be stacked with beer in cans complete with cool holders.
They then work beautifully.
'cos every body knows.
Beauty is in the eye of the Beer Holder

----------


## jago

:Ohyaaa:

----------


## jago

Hold on ...what cans, christ man what are you driking WestEnd draught ! :No:

----------


## watson

:Puke:

----------


## jago

as *wozzzzza* has temp left the thread ..we should turn it in to a beer thread;   
I've just cracked my first of 3 longnecks for the night....So Wastone what beer to you drink that comes from a can?<!-- google_ad_section_end -->

----------


## Black Cat

You wish!!!  :Rolleyes:  
The only alcohol in my fridge is some home-brewed cider - around 8% :2thumbsup:

----------


## Naf

MMM home brew (real beer) :Biggrin:

----------


## jago

mines neighbours super home brew stuff ...noice asked him ince what the ABV was he said do you get pissed easily , ergh no well 4 bottles should do you.

----------


## watson

> as *wozzzzza* has temp left the thread ..we should turn it in to a beer thread;   
> I've just cracked my first of 3 longnecks for the night....So Wastone what beer to you drink that comes from a can?<!-- google_ad_section_end -->

  Nah....I'm actually a bottle baby myself.  beer_bottle_dominos1.wmv

----------


## jago

> Nah....I'm actually a bottle baby myself.  beer_bottle_dominos1.wmv

  Thats way too cool I want a go....

----------


## wozzzzza

fridge works just needed to cool down, thread can now me closed.

----------


## watson

We usually leave them open wozzzzza.

----------


## wozzzzza

oh, ok.

----------

